# Georg Göhler: Violin concerto No.2 (1930)



## vlncto (Nov 26, 2012)

And the second violin concerto (1930) by German composer Georg Göhler (1874-1954) is now available for gratis download from my website as well:

*http://www.tobias-broeker.de/rare-manuscripts/violin-concertos/georg-göhler/*

Check the site for a biography, sound snippet, etc.


----------

